# Good deal on a 9mm Beretta



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Saw this and figured i'd share with the holidays upon us. It is a 9mm Beretta Nano. http://bounce.fatwallet.com/redirec...ductCode=A914523145&e=Y&orig=forums.hot-deals. I am not a small gun fan but this seems like it would make a good ccw


----------

